# Chester County PA



## Yuleluder

I wanted to go, but I messed around too long getting my form out. I sent an email to George, but he said that all the seats were full. I really wanted to hear you speak. Maybe another time.


----------



## BjornBee

Lucas,
Maybe you can sneek in as MP's assistant?


----------



## Yuleluder

Bjornbee said:


> Maybe you can sneek in as MP's assistant?


That's what I was thinking, LOL!

Im only about 40 minutes away, maybe we could meet up regardless. 

Bjorn, If they are selling that new book by Larry Connor, "Bee Sex Essential", could you pick it up for me.


----------



## BjornBee

No problem.

Here is what to do...
Show up. Go to register. When they say your not on the list, play stupid. "What? I sent you a check a month ago". They will recheck the list. A little louder, say "I don't know why I'm not on the list. But if you lost my check or misplaced it, I'll just give you another right now" Pull a check from your pocket and start filling it out. If they say there is a problem, (a little louder) say "I drove four hours to get here, and I hope your not suggesting I drove all the way here for nothing. If the post office lost the check, or you didn't add my name to the list in error, thats somebody Else's problem. I came here to hear a talk on bees."

You get the point.  I bet they find you a seat.


----------



## Michael Palmer

BjornBee said:


> Lucas,
> Maybe you can sneek in as MP's assistant?


But don't think yer sleepin' in MY room.


----------



## Michael Palmer

Yuleluder said:


> Bjorn, If they are selling that new book by Larry Connor, "Bee Sex Essential", could you pick it up for me.


I talked to Larry a couple weeks ago. He was waiting for the recent printing, sent on the slow boat from China. If they arrived in time, I wouldn't be surprised to see him there...there is an EAS directors? meeting going on, too.


----------



## Aspera

Would've loved to, but this is the first I've heard about the meeting. Shoot.


----------



## Yuleluder

Bjornbee said:


> Here is what to do...
> Show up. Go to register. When they say your not on the list, play stupid. "What? I sent you a check a month ago". They will recheck the list. A little louder, say "I don't know why I'm not on the list. But if you lost my check or misplaced it, I'll just give you another right now" Pull a check from your pocket and start filling it out. If they say there is a problem, (a little louder) say "I drove four hours to get here, and I hope your not suggesting I drove all the way here for nothing. If the post office lost the check, or you didn't add my name to the list in error, thats somebody Else's problem. I came here to hear a talk on bees."


How about I be you, and you be me? LOL! What you just described is a bit out of character for me. I would need a few shots of Jim Beam to get me too that level.

I paid to go last year, but couldn't show up so I lost my money. Wonder if that counts for anything? 

I wouldn't mind meeting up with you guys on Friday or Saturday night. Like I said its not too far away. 

MP I know you have to have some pull, I'll bring my camcorder, and film your presentations for the beesource members to view. Can you tell that I really wanna go?


----------



## Michael Palmer

Yuleluder said:


> How about I be you, and you be me? LOL! What you just described is a bit out of character for me. I would need a few shots of Jim Beam to get me too that level.
> 
> I paid to go last year, but couldn't show up so I lost my money. Wonder if that counts for anything?
> 
> I wouldn't mind meeting up with you guys on Friday or Saturday night. Like I said its not too far away.
> 
> MP I know you have to have some pull, I'll bring my camcorder, and film your presentations for the beesource members to view. Can you tell that I really wanna go?


I'll ask John Lewis if you can be the videographer, ok? I'll ask if you need to register...maybe we can get you in for free. Not sure about the meeting agenda...and if there's a meal served. That may be the problem of why they're limited. I'll ask for you, and let you know.

Now, how do we get Aspera in. The grip or sound man?


----------



## Michael Palmer

Michael Palmer said:


> I'll ask John Lewis if you can be the videographer, ok? I'll ask if you need to register...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops! John is the Virginia meeting. I meant Frank Ruthkowski. I think I'm going to too many bee meetings this year.
Click to expand...


----------



## Yuleluder

MP, I don't mind paying. Aspera can be the first camera substitute, LOL! Yeah let me know what you hear. Thanks MP!


----------



## Michael Palmer

Yuleluder said:


> MP, I don't mind paying. Aspera can be the first camera substitute, LOL! Yeah let me know what you hear. Thanks MP!


Hope this doesn't start anything. We'll all look like the Verison man and his entourage.


----------



## joekurm

*I'll be there*

I am a member of Chester County Beekeepers and I'l;l be there. 

I went last year and hope to learn more this year!

No fair you guys trying to sneak in.


----------



## BjornBee

Just got an email. The meeting tomorrow is a go. See everyone there tomorrow.


----------



## BjornBee

What a great turn-out! Over 200 beekeepers. I met Michael Palmer who had some excellent talks, along with Dave Tarpy. Met the video production person (Beesource's own Yuleluder) as well as many people from all over the east coast. Well worth it!


----------



## Michael Palmer

BjornBee said:


> What a great turn-out! Over 200 beekeepers. I met Michael Palmer who had some excellent talks, along with Dave Tarpy. Met the video production person (Beesource's own Yuleluder) as well as many people from all over the east coast. Well worth it!


And Bjorn really is nice when you meet him in person. d))


----------



## Yuleluder

MP I will be editing the videos sometime this week. I have over 10 Gigabytes of video after recording to my hard drive in DVD format. I'm gonna edit your talks on to one film, hopefully they will fit onto 2 or 3 DVD's. Then I will get those in the mail to you. I will probably compress the videos and post them on my website.

Bjornbee, 

Let me know when your having beeks over at your place. I have to show you the vinly(advertisement) my buddy put on my truck. Basically he used my banner from my website with my phone # and URL. Cost me $50 per sticker.


----------



## BjornBee

Lucas,
I'm planning on having queen evaluation day this year sometime the last week of March, depending on weather. (We don't need the four wheel mud rally we had last year..  )


----------

